# New Conroe system: Built today



## HookeyStreet (Dec 1, 2006)

I selected these parts and put this together for a friend on the net:

Mobo: Intel DP965LT 965 (Socket 775) 
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint P HD160JJ 160GB SATA-II 8MB Cache
DVDROM: Pioneer DVR-111DSV 16x16 DVD±RW Dual Layer ReWriter
CPU: Intel Core 2 DUO E6300 "LGA775" 1.86GHz 
RAM: G.Skill 2GB DDR2 PK PC2-6400 (2x1GB) 
Case: CoolerMaster Ammo 533 
PSU: OCZ GameXStream 600w ATX2
Audio: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
GFX: Gainward BLISS GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB GDDR3 HDTV/Dual DVI 


























THIS CARD IS HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

























THE FINISHED PRODUCT






Heres a couple of benchmarks:

3DMark03 - 23959
3DMark06 - 7624


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Dec 1, 2006)

help him oc it! i bet you could getteh 3D06 score over 9000

nice part spec, and i personally love the looks of that case


----------



## Chewy (Dec 1, 2006)

yeah thats one sexy case! Umm where did you peal the core 2 duo sticker from? I forget where mine is... 
;p


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 1, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> help him oc it! i bet you could getteh 3D06 score over 9000
> 
> nice part spec, and i personally love the looks of that case



Thanks m8, glad you like it 

Im not sure if he knows how to overclock and I dont want to overclock it just to have him contact me saying somethings wrong  

If it was mine I would overclock the arse of it coz Ive heard these CPU's overclock really well  

BTW to anybody thinking of building a Conroe system.......DO IT NOW!!!!   They are awesome and easy to work with (I love the way the CPU drops in and the heatsink & fan just 'pop' in)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 1, 2006)

Chewy said:


> yeah thats one sexy case! Umm where did you peal the core 2 duo sticker from? I forget where mine is...
> ;p



The installation manual


----------



## Chewy (Dec 1, 2006)

I must finds it   everyone is loving conroes nowadays, guess I picked and it is a good time to upgrade a system. 

 I need a camera so I can post my build:S, I'll have to get a friend of mine to take some with his camera phone.

 also man, In games you will see a difrence overclocking, but If you rip a movies with DVD Decrypter... I get the same time for the same movie @ stock or 3.2.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 1, 2006)

Chewy said:


> I must finds it   everyone is loving conroes nowadays, guess I picked and it is a good time to upgrade a system.
> 
> I need a camera so I can post my build:S, I'll have to get a friend of mine to take some with his camera phone.
> 
> also man, In games you will see a difrence overclocking, but If you rip a movies with DVD Decrypter... I get the same time for the same movie @ stock or 3.2.



Are you using stock cooling m8?  If yes what tips can you give me on overclocking this beauty


----------



## devinXkillyou (Dec 1, 2006)

nice job bro, very clean. nice parts too! i like your case, thats pretty nice looking. your cpu cooler looks pretty efficient, what brand is it?


----------



## Chewy (Dec 1, 2006)

na I got a pmw 9500 zalman cooler.. I cant oc any more because of ram... I do not want to go over 2.3v on the ram... 
 The ds3's lowest ram multi is 2.0 2x fsb... it wouldent work right at 475fsb.. I tested 455 thoguh as someone told me I woulden't get 450fsb... with the ds3 mobo.

 I wish I had put more money into ram but I was trying to keep this build cheap as possable.. and I though I could do 850mhz 4-4-4-12 timmings with this ram like someone else... guess they got better sticks. mine does 4-5-5-12 850 though with 2.1v... guess thats good enough.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 1, 2006)

devinXkillyou said:


> nice job bro, very clean. nice parts too! i like your case, thats pretty nice looking. your cpu cooler looks pretty efficient, what brand is it?



lo m8, ty......I just wish it was mine    The CPU cooler is the stock Intel Core 2 Duo retail version


----------



## devinXkillyou (Dec 1, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:


> lo m8, ty......I just wish it was mine    The CPU cooler is the stock Intel Core 2 Duo retail version



how much did everything run? i bet with the 8800 and c2d, a lot!


----------



## Chewy (Dec 1, 2006)

c2d is cheap imo  just $200 and you get yourself I nice little chip.


----------



## bruins004 (Dec 1, 2006)

I would say that system cost rougly $1350 US dollars.


----------



## devinXkillyou (Dec 1, 2006)

bruins004 said:


> I would say that system cost rougly $1350 US dollars.



man, prices have gone down so much. i remember spending $800 on my first system and it sucks now. i bet with all the upgrades ive gotten over the 2 yrs since my first build, i would surpass that $1350 estimate.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 1, 2006)

devinXkillyou said:


> how much did everything run? i bet with the 8800 and c2d, a lot!



£1017 inc P+P & VAT


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 1, 2006)

nice system.the 6300 is a great clocker.

can you post the stepping from the box ie-l629b405? that is mine.

they can clock to 3ghz+ with stock vcore.you could do with an arctic freezer 7 pro tho'.

mine benchies at 3.7ghz and i've had it to win(cpu-z) at 3.9ghz,smashing little chip.


----------



## Alec§taar (Dec 2, 2006)

Man!

Just between the vidcard & CPU specs? That's one FINE machine!



* I'd be proud & happy to have it, this is certain + I know I'd o/c the heck outta it, to get the most outta it, y'know?

APK

P.S.=> Your pal? He's just GOT to be a gamer, especially w/ a setup like that... or, @ least I hope you can 'convert him' to being one! apk


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice rig, nice parts, nice build......jelous!, good job m8.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 2, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Man!
> 
> Just between the vidcard & CPU specs? That's one FINE machine!
> 
> ...



TY m8


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 2, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice rig, nice parts, nice build......jelous!, good job m8.



Thanx.....I just wish I didnt have to send it to my m8 soon ..........LOL


----------



## Alec§taar (Dec 2, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:


> Thanx.....I just wish I didnt have to send it to my m8 soon ..........LOL



LOL!

"OOOhhh NOOOoooo..."



* He's got that "I just drove a Lamborghini" taste in his mouth now... he's hooked!

APK


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 2, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> LOL!
> 
> "OOOhhh NOOOoooo..."
> 
> ...



HeHe!!!  Tell me about it!!  Im going to be devestated parting with it, sadly I chose the parts and built it, but didnt pay for it    Oh well at least my m8 gets a good PC and he didnt have to go to DELL lmao


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 2, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:


> HeHe!!!  Tell me about it!!  Im going to be devestated parting with it, sadly I chose the parts and built it, but didnt pay for it    Oh well at least my m8 gets a good PC and he didnt have to go to DELL lmao



Way nice - a prog friend at work just got a similar rig, though with a i680 board (mmm, think it was i680), but E6600 cpu.  Hopefully, your friend will attempt overclocking... it's like leaving a gold nugget lying in the dirt if they don't...


----------



## Yas1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't know crap about overclocking, but I know this is a really nice system, it's what my daughter wants to get her too.  She just built her first, I'll have to post pics too.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 3, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> He's got that "I just drove a Lamborghini" taste in his mouth now... he's hooked!
> 
> APK




LMFAO you know it


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 4, 2006)

Chewy said:


> c2d is cheap imo  just $200 and you get yourself I nice little chip.



cheaper man.

O_O... fuck i want a job


----------



## xman2007 (Dec 4, 2006)

*DROOL* i want one too *DROOL* 
 

nice m8 that looks sweet bet it kicks some serious ass  im not jealous btw


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 4, 2006)

xman2007 said:


> *DROOL* i want one too *DROOL*
> 
> 
> nice m8 that looks sweet bet it kicks some serious ass  im not jealous btw



LMAO Im jealous............and yes it kicked major ass


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 17, 2007)

Hockey case ::vomit:: the cooler master ammo???? Just kidding. Not the best looking one, but nice.


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 17, 2007)

GAINWARD cards *rock* ...


----------



## boecke (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice parts, but the motherboard looks ugly heh 
Good job.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 23, 2007)

boecke said:


> Nice parts, but the motherboard looks ugly heh
> Good job.



I agree, Intel designers dont have much imagination it seems LOL


----------

